# Auriculares bluetooht



## XONIKE (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola soy nueva

¿alguien me podría decir como se pueden fabricar unos auriculares bluetooth ???

Por favor... planos... esquemas... explicaciones...


Con antelación: Muchisimas gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------

